# Dartmouth, Ma Mall



## DArancio56 (Oct 25, 2003)

I was in the Dartmouth Mall yesterday and I noticed that the security guard had a pair of handcuffs and OC on his duty belt. With this being the first time I had ever seen this, I ask him a few questions about his training. He stated that he received "classes from where police officers get their training" on OC and handcuffs, but had never attended any academy of any sort, nor is he sworn by the Dartmouth police. It seems scary to me that someone is carrying a level three defensive tactic when they do not have the training to know when they can/cannot apply that amount of force. The guy was shady and I could tell he did not feel comfortable with answering my questions; his response to any question he didn't know was "this was private property". 

I was afraid that if I kept asking him more questions, he would handcuff me or spray me. Can anyone help me out on where they get the powers to do this? Has anyone else run into something similar to this?


----------



## csauce30 (Aug 23, 2002)

As far as legality goes, as long as he has at least a chemical spray FID card, or LTC, etc. he is legal to carry OC. Whether he is supposed to or not is up to the Mall admin.


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

There was actually a mall security guy in my reserve class in norwood. i assume he was some sort of city cpecial. he was always kind of funny, because he was the only guy to wear his uniform to every class, and wore his pants up around his armpits somewhere.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

CS 30 is right, as long as they have the LTC for it, they can carry it. It does seem a bit strange, though, a security company taking risk of a lawsuit without having some sort of official training. If they used their hancuffs or spray on someone and they claimed injury, the first thing the plaintiff's attorney would ask for is their training records. If they find out that security guards are essentially untrained, the mall or security contractor better get out their checkbook because they're going to be writing a big one!


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2004)

I've seen Boston EMS w/ handcuffs (S&amp;W's) just like regular police use. I could be wrong here but arent they supposed to soft restraints? I can see why they use cuffs (unruly patients) and all, but I thought it was strange to see an EMS guy w/ cuffs.


----------



## michaelbos (May 8, 2002)

Let me answer the question regarding Boston EMS. They carry cuffs for another of reasons have done so for many years. They do respond to calls in violent area's and deal with violent people, some who have been shot,stabbed, beat up and some that may still have a weapon on them. And many times they are there before BPD. They are considered by many PO"s who operate in the city as half cop/half firefighter and treated as such.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

As someone who was with them last week dragging a kicking screaming guy on drugs out a building....I can tell you for certain..they need handcuffs


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Out of curiousity; does the BPD academy or some other entity train Boston EMS on proper handcuffing techniques? Is there a force policy that they follow? I was an EMT before becoming a cop and was told in no uncertain terms that our company would never authorize the use of handcuffs. Their policy was if you have a problem; call the police. Read my above posting on possible liability issues.


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

[they need handcuffs[/QUOTE]


----------

